# New Passport after VISA Grant



## rajfromhyd (Aug 9, 2013)

Dear Friends,

After receiving the grant, i renewed my passport as pages over in old passport. I have updated the same to CO through e-mail and sent fax to Sydney office with form 929. But no response yet after 7 to 8 working days. I have not made my first entry yet to Aus.

Now my concern is

1) Can i travel to Aus with old and new passport with VEVO letter showing old passport number ? would there be any issues ?
2) Normally, How much time it will take to DIAC to update passport changes 
3) what would be the best way to update DIAC about passport changes.

Looking forward to your inputs. Thanks in advance.


Thanks
Raj


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After receiving the grant, i renewed my passport as pages over in old passport. I have updated the same to CO through e-mail and sent fax to Sydney office with form 929. But no response yet after 7 to 8 working days. I have not made my first entry yet to Aus.
> 
> ...



dude..I see you are from Hyderabad..just visit the Australian consulate/embassy in Hyderabad with your queries.I m sure you will get info. there..goodluck!!


----------



## rajfromhyd (Aug 9, 2013)

Bravokal, i tried and talked to VFS Australia office in india, they said, they have no role to play in these cases. that's why looking for some expert opinion here.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rajfromhyd said:


> Bravokal, i tried and talked to VFS Australia office in india, they said, they have no role to play in these cases. that's why looking for some expert opinion here.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj



Hello Raj

Nothing to worry buddy, I have done it recently. 
Do the below steps.. you will get the new grant letter with your new passport details.

1) Renew your passport in PSK.
2) Once after getting the new passport, share the below docs to your CO email address.
a) new passport color scanned bio copies.
b) Form 929(fill it and share)


Cheers


----------



## rajfromhyd (Aug 9, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Raj
> 
> Nothing to worry buddy, I have done it recently.
> Do the below steps.. you will get the new grant letter with your new passport details.
> ...


Hi Pradi,

Thanks for reply. I have shared color scan copies of old and new passport with Form 929 to CO email address 2 weeks before. No response from him yet.

How much time it took to get updated grant letter for you.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rajfromhyd said:


> Hi Pradi,
> 
> Thanks for reply. I have shared color scan copies of old and new passport with Form 929 to CO email address 2 weeks before. No response from him yet.
> 
> ...


is it ?
It took 2 days for me. 

Are you using the same email address which you have mentioned in your old grant letter for communication?
Because.. CO normally respond to your email address what you have mentioned in your grant letter.

Regards


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

So Raj,

What is the latest update on your case? Did you get your new grant letter already?

My passport is going to get exhausted with the pages but i hve 2 or 3 pages still there. just want to know, if its ok to apply fresh passport before my 1st entry to australia or should i do it after my 1st entry?

Pls share your experience.

Regds
GD


----------



## rajfromhyd (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi singh,

I have got my new grant letter, just get new passport and send new n old PP with 929 form to co


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

rajfromhyd said:


> Hi singh,
> 
> I have got my new grant letter, just get new passport and send new n old PP with 929 form to co


Hey raj, I see your are from Hyderabad like me..Can you tell how should I apply for PCC and are they asking any letter from CO to issue PCC?..thanks


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

rajfromhyd said:


> Hi singh,
> 
> I have got my new grant letter, just get new passport and send new n old PP with 929 form to co


Thanks Raj..!


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Raj
> 
> Nothing to worry buddy, I have done it recently.
> Do the below steps.. you will get the new grant letter with your new passport details.
> ...


Hi Pradinlr, 
I have recvd my grant , but haven't made my first entry to Aus.
Should we need get PCC also for the new passport ?


----------



## arefinforbd (Mar 19, 2014)

*VEVO Info*



rajfromhyd said:


> Hi singh,
> 
> I have got my new grant letter, just get new passport and send new n old PP with 929 form to co



Hello Raj,

I have got my new passport after being granted to 190 visa. I have sent color scanned copy of my new passport 2 weeks ago. But till now no response. I have checked in VEVO but no changes yet. Did you find your new passport's information in VEVO?

I will be grateful if you please help me about this issue.


Thanks in advance,
Arefin


----------



## moyeen_eee (Sep 10, 2014)

arefinforbd said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> I have got my new passport after being granted to 190 visa. I have sent color scanned copy of my new passport 2 weeks ago. But till now no response. I have checked in VEVO but no changes yet. Did you find your new passport's information in VEVO?
> 
> ...


Hi Arefin (bhai),

Were you able to update your passport info? What is the process? How long did it take to update?

Best regards,

Mujahid


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

moyeen_eee said:


> Hi Arefin (bhai),
> 
> Were you able to update your passport info? What is the process? How long did it take to update?
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Just fill in the Form and send coloured scan copies / attested xerox copies of new passport as well as the old passport to the Email ID from whom you got the grant letter.

In my case it was updated the next day. I was able to view my visa status with old and new passport number. 

I feel there is no need to sent fax, mailing the documents to CO will do.


----------

